# Le piege à ...



## Alex666 (4 Février 2004)

t'es tombé dedans


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

Ouais.

Trop marrant.


----------



## Alex666 (4 Février 2004)

1


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

Faut compter aussi ceux qui lisent !!


----------



## Fulvio (4 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut compter aussi ceux qui lisent !!



Ils seront jamais assez con pour lever le doigt et dire "moi aussi, chuis tombé dans le panneau" !


(Ah, merde, baisé...)
(2, donc)


----------



## kisco (4 Février 2004)

mais c'est fantastique...


----------



## Alex666 (4 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut compter aussi ceux qui lisent !!



pas besoin c deja inscrit...

4


----------



## Nephou (4 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin c deja inscrit...
> 
> 4



ya quelquun ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben tant pis, je remonte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nul comme piège


----------



## iCed (4 Février 2004)

Et merde, moi aussi ! Mais chut ! faut pas le dire !!!

(__!__)


----------



## Alex666 (4 Février 2004)

6


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> t'es tombé dedans


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

T'as passé un bon aprem ?


----------



## Alex666 (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as passé un bon aprem ?



uè j'ai bricolé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et toi ?

7


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> uè j'ai bricolé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben j'ai bossé


----------



## Alex666 (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ben j'ai bossé



comme un mercredi quoi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> comme un mercredi quoi ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouaip, comme un lundi aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

comme un mardi


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

comme un mercredi mais t'as déjà dis


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

comme un jeudi


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Comme un vendredi


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Finalement c'est peut-être ça le piège à


----------



## Alex666 (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Finalement c'est peut-être ça le piège à



pas a filles en tous cas, yen a pas une qui c fait avoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elles sont moins connes que nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> pas a filles en tous cas, yen a pas une qui c fait avoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parceque tu sais juste avec un pseudo si c'est une fille ou un mec toi


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> 14



Ca sent comme Arghhh, comment dirais-je


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as passé un bon aprem ?



ouais, super  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci


----------



## Alex666 (4 Février 2004)

17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



elisa aurait encore gueulé (mais c vrai ca ne reste kun pseudo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ouais, super
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool pour toi


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> 17



Ben ça floode plus ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça floode plus ?



un coup de main ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Un coup de poing ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Un coup de pied ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Dans les dents


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

t'as pas vu mon sourire


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas vu mon sourire



toi tu as des dents de lait encore


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> toi tu as des dents de lait encore



tu serais jaloux


----------



## iCed (4 Février 2004)

Question : le piège à con, c'est quoi ??? c'est de regarder ou de poster ici ???
Car il y a surement des filles qui sont venues regarder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais de là à poster et admettre qu'elles se sont faites piéger...
Nous on est assez franc pour assumer notre connerie !


----------



## Alex666 (4 Février 2004)

iCed a dit:
			
		

> Question : le piège à con, c'est quoi ??? c'est de regarder ou de poster ici ???
> Car il y a surement des filles qui sont venues regarder
> 
> 
> ...














 et c'est reparti !!!


----------



## iCed (4 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> et c'est reparti !!!



Mais, j'avais déjà poster moi !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Je peux être con une 2e fois ???


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Février 2004)

iCed a dit:
			
		

> Nous on est assez franc pour assumer notre connerie !


Je confirme


----------



## Fulvio (4 Février 2004)

Eh ben c'est pas avec ce topic qu'on va faire quelques choses d'utile et de constructif...

Oh, les gars, faut se bouger le cul, on a le monde à sauver !


----------



## iCed (4 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> on a le monde à sauver !


Et un nombre de posts à augmenter


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

J'aime pas les cons


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

enfin pas tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> enfin pas tous



Petite différence notable


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Petite différence notable



Ben oui, j'ai ecris ça et me suis dit qu'il y avait quand même de jolis cons


----------



## Alex666 (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, j'ai ecris ça et me suis dit qu'il y avait quand même de jolis cons


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, j'ai ecrit ça et me suis dit qu'il y avait quand même de jolis cons



plus l'heure avance, plus la pensée est profonde


----------



## Nexka (5 Février 2004)

pfffff 18


----------



## Alex666 (5 Février 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> pfffff 18



non 37


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2004)

ah merde quel con... 38


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> plus l'heure avance, plus la pensée est profonde



Heureusement qu'à minuit on repart à 0


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'à minuit on repart à 0


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>




Bon, ok on à déjà dépassé la mi-journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Va falloir penser à se reveiller


----------



## Alex666 (5 Février 2004)

41


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> 41



Loir-et-Cher


----------



## Grug (5 Février 2004)

tout ça pour ça


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tout ça pour ça


Et encore, là on peut presque dire non rien


----------



## Alex666 (5 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, là on peut presque dire non rien














 Nephou a tou compris !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




44


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> Nephou a tout compris !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ben ça alors jai compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 sinon cest le département de la Loire-Atlantique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_désolé mais jai une envie de miniflood ce soir_


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _désolé mais jai une envie de miniflood ce soir_


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, là on peut presque dire non rien


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> Nephou a tou compris !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mackie, sort de là


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, sort de là


Cest vrai ça : moins on le « voit » plus il a lair présent


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Cest vrai ça : moins on le « voit » plus il a lair présent



C'est la couleur du fond de MacG ça remémore


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Petit pensée à celui qui fait du ski


----------



## Alex666 (6 Février 2004)

heureusement qu'il ne fait pas du ski en region paca ...


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

c


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

'


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

est


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

pas


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

bientôt


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

fini


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

ce


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

cirque


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

non


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

mais


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

bande


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

de


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

cons


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

baveux


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> baveux


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> cons


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

j'tai vu


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Petit pensée à celui qui fait du ski



De retour ! Entier en plus


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> De retour ! Entier en plus



KARL, QUE çA FAIT PLAISIR DE TE REVOIR


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)

TOUT PAREIL


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> TOUT PAREIL



oh!!! mais toi aussi tu es là


----------



## KARL40 (9 Février 2004)

Gracias  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je te dirais bien la même chose, mais qu'est ce que ça me fait chier de reprendre le boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Content de voir que tout le monde est présent !


----------



## KARL40 (9 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> TOUT PAREIL



On va pouvoir repasser aux choses sérieuses


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

Bah on est venu au Bar, puis y'a quasi plus personne


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

Sinon les ski fut bon ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On va pouvoir repasser aux choses sérieuses



Comme


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)

c'est vrai qu'il n'y a plus personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon alors Global tu ouvres les festivités


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il n'y a plus personne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On fête quoi ?


----------



## KARL40 (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sinon les ski fut bon ?



Excellente semaine : superbe soleil et neige au rendez-vous


----------



## KARL40 (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Comme



Comme ça !


----------



## KARL40 (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah on est venu au Bar, puis y'a quasi plus personne



Gribouille est en vacances ?


----------



## KARL40 (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On fête quoi ?



L'ultraflood ?


----------



## KARL40 (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On fête quoi ?



Les nains de jardin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Les nains de jardin ?



Ah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je croyais qu'on leur faisait autre chose


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui une petite coupe après une semaine sans se raser un petit rafraichissement derrière les oreilles


----------



## KARL40 (9 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui une petite coupe après une semaine sans se raser un petit rafraichissement derrière les oreilles



J'ai eu peur


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu peur


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu peur



T'as raison les ciseaux ne sont pas passés loin


----------



## KARL40 (9 Février 2004)

Hélas, "le nain" semblent avoir de l'avenir en France ... Surtout celui avec une matraque et les oreilles pointues ...


----------



## KARL40 (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



On voit que t'as pas une brouette à pousser tous les jours !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On voit que t'as pas une brouette à pousser tous les jours !



Bouges pas le nain, je vais venir t'aider


----------



## semac (9 Février 2004)

Dis donc global ça fait une quinzaine de jours que je suis pas revenu et que vois-je tu es bientôt à 20000 posts !!!! félicitation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et respect


----------



## KARL40 (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bouges pas le nain, je vais venir t'aider



Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le nain ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc global ça fait une quinzaine de jours que je suis pas revenu et que vois-je tu es bientôt à 20000 posts !!!! félicitation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci d'avance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon maintenant ça devrait plus trop tarder


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2004)

tiens, un flood, je bannis qui ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil ça .... Tu aimes la brouette également ?



une levrette ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] tiens, un flood, je bannis qui ?



Tiens t'es à nouveau modérateur


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> une levrette ?



allez je kicke la levrette !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pauvre bête ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens t'es à nouveau modérateur



oui


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oui



Ca a l'air drolement cool moderateur, on peux mettre plein d'images


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

Tiens t'as pas  là


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2004)

C'est dire si son statut est précaire


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dire si son statut est précaire



Fais gaffe, il est toujours vert


----------



## KARL40 (10 Février 2004)

Même pas peur !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc global ça fait une quinzaine de jours que je suis pas revenu et que vois-je tu es bientôt à 20000 posts !!!! félicitation
> 
> 
> 
> ...




à genoux


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur !



Moi non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> à genoux



[censured] me


----------

